# Must-read texts



## STXmedic (Nov 13, 2010)

Veneficus gave me this thought. What are some different texts/literature that are some must-reads for advanced care providers (even if beyond the standard scope of paramedic)? Veneficus mentioned Robins and Coltran Pathological Basis of Disease, so what are some more? Pathophys, cardiology, pharmacology, specific body systems, whatever you've got


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 13, 2010)

The Pharmacological Basis of Therapeutics (a very light read) or Bertram's Basic and Clinical Pharmacology

Essential Clinical Anatomy (Moore)

I used Physiology, An integrated Approach, but I have heard the Textbook of Medical Physiology (Guyton) is a good book.

Pathophysiology (Porth)

Lippincott's Illustrated Review: Biochemistry

Advance Nutrition and Human Metabolism

Last EKG Book You'll Ever Need (although simplified its nice and clear)




There are other more specific subjects which are beneficial, such as Molecular Biology of the Cell, but I don't know how beneficial they are to a paramedic or EMT


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 13, 2010)

I plan on getting Bate's physical exam text soon after its discussion on this forum.


----------



## DaintyFlight (Nov 13, 2010)

*What not to use as a learning TOOL for EMT*

*Emergency Care And Transportation of the Sick And Injured By American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons, Aaos*

*I signed up with Trainingdivision.com and this is the book they use. *
*Book is filled with typo's! Is anyone else currently attending the same school, or has used this same book for studies? *:unsure::wacko:


----------



## fma08 (Nov 13, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I plan on getting Bate's physical exam text soon after its discussion on this forum.



I second this one. Vene has recommended it several times, I got it, it is awesome. Comes with CDs that demonstrate the different techniques after you read about them.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 13, 2010)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Veneficus gave me this thought. What are some different texts/literature that are some must-reads for advanced care providers (even if beyond the standard scope of paramedic)? Veneficus mentioned Robins and Coltran Pathological Basis of Disease, so what are some more? Pathophys, cardiology, pharmacology, specific body systems, whatever you've got



Before you spend a few thousand in books, actually read patho of disease. It is grouped into organ system and includes a physiology explanation at the begining of each chapter.

It does not talk about treatments, because it is a pathology book. 

If you need to know about general pharm, Lippincott's illustrated review is more than sufficient.

If physio is your thing, Gyton's Medical Physiology is a definitive text. However, if You have already taken General Chemistry, Biology, Biochemistry, and immunology, Physiology by Costanzo should more than suffice.

For biochem, Lippincott's illustrated guide.

Patho of disease is also good for immnology. But if you really need something else, review of medical immunology and microbiology published by lang should suffice.

Bate's guide is second to none. (they don't even pay me for the endorsement)

If you really need something for if:then treatment options, I have found the Oxford Handbook of emergency medicine to meet my needs.

But if you are motivated enough to read this stuff on your own, you might want to take a class in college and get some credit and recognition for it. Especially since most of these books I read in Med school where I spent on average $1200 a semester on books for my first 4 years. It is getting a little better now at around $500 or there about.

For anatomy, Moore and Dailey clinically oriented anatomy. Rohen is my favorite atlas, sabota is way over priced for what you get, and netter's isn't bad as long as you don't have to dissect a cadaver.


----------



## Cohn (Nov 14, 2010)

DaintyFlight said:


> *Emergency Care And Transportation of the Sick And Injured By American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons, Aaos*
> 
> *I signed up with Trainingdivision.com and this is the book they use. *
> *Book is filled with typo's! Is anyone else currently attending the same school, or has used this same book for studies? *:unsure::wacko:



I have that book lol


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 14, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Before you spend a few thousand in books, actually read patho of disease. It is grouped into organ system and includes a physiology explanation at the begining of each chapter.
> 
> It does not talk about treatments, because it is a pathology book.
> 
> ...



All of what is said plus Cecil's _Textbook of Medicine_... a good general overview of medicine. 

R/r 911


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 14, 2010)

You also need "The Other Orange Book: Appearing intelligent when speaking to Brown and/or other HEMS Doctors" by Brown 

Seriously that is a great list the only thing Brown would add is Lippincott's 12 lead ECG interpretation (little brown book)


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just came across my old abnormal psych text and thought it would be a good addition to this list.  Generally, I don't run into that many people with body dysmorphic disorder , but there are a great many psychiatric illness I see quite often (schizophrenia, schizo-affective, somatoform, mood disorders, drug addiction, etc.).  Understanding how people are diagnosed with these disorders, their stages/development, risks and treatments available is an advantage to any provider.  I also enjoyed learning the DSM-IV methods.  

I used Abnormal Psychology by Kring, Johnson.  I also recommend getting a case book as it helps solidify the information.

Not to mention that compared to hard science subjects its a much lighter read.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anybody read Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional by Jeff Guy? (the guy that does ICU Rounds podcast) Does this book go into depth, or is it pretty basic as far as information goes?


----------



## systemet (Dec 14, 2011)

A couple of others that are good, in my opinion:

Mattu - ECGs for the emergency physician I and II,

(also Mattu, I think) - Pitfalls in emergency medicine 
*** Very relevant to EMS, especially the sections on MI, PE, etc.


----------



## HeatStroke (Jun 28, 2012)

DaintyFlight said:


> *Emergency Care And Transportation of the Sick And Injured By American Academy of Orthopaedic Surgeons, Aaos*
> 
> *I signed up with Trainingdivision.com and this is the book they use. *
> *Book is filled with typo's! Is anyone else currently attending the same school, or has used this same book for studies? *:unsure::wacko:



We used this book in school. Yeah I found a couple typos in it too like using "a" instead of "an", and things of that nature. I thought it was good though. We used the 10th edition but I think the 9th edition's website is better and has better tools to learn with.


----------



## cprted (Jul 16, 2015)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I plan on getting Bate's physical exam text soon after its discussion on this forum.


Bate's is fantastic.

I also really like:
Kovacs _Airway Management in Emergencies_ http://www.amazon.com/Airway-Management-Emergencies-2nd-ED/dp/1607951045/
Lilly _Pathophysiology of Heart Disease_ http://www.amazon.com/Pathophysiology-Heart-Disease-Collaborative-Students-ebook/dp/B010TREQ7Q/


----------



## Mantis Toboggan (Jul 17, 2015)

Robbins and Cotran is a great pathophys text, and a pretty easy read for anyone who's taken the basic bio, chem, and microbiology college courses.

Bate's Guide to Physical Examination and History Taking is first-rate

I have an enormous(!) copy of Tintinalli's Emergency Medicine; it's really not a useful tool for prehospital care, but I open it from time to time to look up clinical features for a miscellany of diseases.

I ordered a subscription to the New England Journal of Medicine this year.  The cost is about $60, which buys you unlimited online access, and you can also opt to receive the printed issues distributed weekly.  I have REALLY enjoyed it, but its not for everyone. 

IMHO I think the best use of your time, if you're looking for extra study material—would be to start learning some clinical Spanish! Not only will it allow you to better serve the 'hispanohablantes' in your community, but you can really 'stand-out' as a care provider by developing and practicing this skill.  If you've already taken some introductory spanish, there are some awesome intermediate-level courses/texts geared specifically to health care professionals. UNC-Chapel Hill offers one such course, and you can find the textbook online—It's called "A Su Salud" published by YalePress, and sold on Amazon.  It's a great workbook and it even comes with a DVD of  a corny telenovela-style medical drama.  Salud!


----------



## blindsideflank (Jul 19, 2015)

Right out of school I would suggest lily's patho of heart disease and west's pulmonary phys and patho (we are a targeted system and resp/cardiac are the majority of our calls)

I recommend garcia for your next ECG book (the art of interpretation) and a good airway book (our service pushes Kovacs but I have others I like too)


----------



## Brandon O (Jul 22, 2015)

I do not like Bates.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2015)

Brandon O said:


> I do not like Bates.


Go on. What is it you don't like about it? Is there a different one you prefer?


----------



## Brandon O (Jul 22, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Go on. What is it you don't like about it? Is there a different one you prefer?



Oh, I guess I'm just being grouchy. Bates is an all right way to familiarize yourself with the basic catalogue of maneuvers that most providers are aware of. It'll put you on the same page as everyone else, which is to say you'll have heard of various maneuvers and gone through the motions twice in a skills lab and then never thought about them again.

I don't think that's adequate for anyone who's actually interested in developing strong physical exam skills and making decisions informed by them. It doesn't have the detail or advice on practical technique and application required to be a meaningful guide or reference in that respect. For that, I think Sapira is wonderful, although you do need to come into it already familiar with the basic catalogue (i.e. via Bates or whatever).

A lot of people like DeGowin too.

Cope's is an absolute classic, but is limited to the abdominal exam.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 22, 2015)

Brandon O said:


> Oh, I guess I'm just being grouchy. Bates is an all right way to familiarize yourself with the basic catalogue of maneuvers that most providers are aware of. It'll put you on the same page as everyone else, which is to say you'll have heard of various maneuvers and gone through the motions twice in a skills lab and then never thought about them again.
> 
> I don't think that's adequate for anyone who's actually interested in developing strong physical exam skills and making decisions informed by them. It doesn't have the detail or advice on practical technique and application required to be a meaningful guide or reference in that respect. For that, I think Sapira is wonderful, although you do need to come into it already familiar with the basic catalogue (i.e. via Bates or whatever).
> 
> ...


Knew you'd have more to add  Thanks, I'll have to look into those.


----------



## RocKetamine (Jul 23, 2015)

Tintinalli's Emergency Medicine is fantastic. I used it in Paramedic school more than my actual textbook.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 25, 2015)

RocKetamine said:


> Tintinalli's Emergency Medicine is fantastic. *I used it in Paramedic school more than my actual textbook.*



The vast majority of paramedic students probably wouldn't find Tintinalli's that valuable. Great, comprehensive text, but simply too in-depth and way over the head of a layperson.


----------



## RocKetamine (Jul 25, 2015)

Remi said:


> The vast majority of paramedic students probably wouldn't find Tintinalli's that valuable. Great, comprehensive text, but simply too in-depth and way over the head of a layperson.



Oh no doubt, I just didn't find Nancy Caroline that appealing with the cartoons and short stories trying to dumb down the material. There were other books that I used more than Tintinalli's, but they wouldn't be helpful for advanced providers.


----------



## TattooedNay (Jul 26, 2015)

For Cardiology my saving grace(s) were the following

Rapid Interpretation of EKG's - Dale Dubin 
The 12-Lead ECG in Acute Coronary Syndromes- Tim Phalen 
Basic Arrhythmias with 12-Lead EKG's - Gail Walravej (Brady) 

My "bible" is the little ACLS spiral handbook.

I have also heard great things about "The Streetmedic's Handbook" but it is too expensive for me at the moment.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 26, 2015)

Manual of Emergency Airway Management by Walls & Murphy is, IMO, the best book on airway management for EMS out there. Probably the most interesting and practical of any EMS-related text I've ever read.




TattooedNay said:


> I have also heard great things about "The Streetmedic's Handbook" but it is too expensive for me at the moment.



That's interesting....I've never heard of that book until now, but years ago a good friend of mine (who is now an intensivist MD) and I talked rather seriously about writing a book that we would title "The Flightmedic's Handook". Our vision was that it would be comprehensive enough to use as an outline to study for certification exams, yet concise enough to be used as a quick reference. This was well before FOAMed was a thing, and long before everyone and their brother had a business teaching review courses and selling DVD's to wannabe FP-C's and CFRN's. Oh well, talk is cheap, and the idea is ancient history now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2015)

I have the Manual of Emergency Airway Management and have read it cover to cover several times. Amazing book for any serious provider that deals with advanced airways. 
My other favorite book is Emergency Cardiology, second edition by Ratib


Remi said:


> Manual of Emergency Airway Management by Walls & Murphy is, IMO, the best book on airway management for EMS out there. Probably the most interesting and practical of any EMS-related text I've ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

